# Magnesium Oil?



## llombardo

I'm making a batch(spray) of this for myself and I was wondering if I can use it on the dogs too? Especially the golden recovering from the FHO. I'm reading that you can, but can to much hurt or how do I know its to much? Anyone?


----------



## Saphire

I buy a spray and recently was given a bottle of magnesium creme. .....it really does help with my pain. Not sure how to administer to dogs but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## llombardo

Saphire said:


> I buy a spray and recently was given a bottle of magnesium creme. .....it really does help with my pain. Not sure how to administer to dogs but I'm sure someone here does.


 
Its really simple to make and from what I understand less expensive then buying it already made. It really supports lots of stuff, I just don't know how to know what is to much I wish I was better at this kind of research.


----------



## Pretzels

I love magnesium oil! Use it on myself all the time and my horse occasionally. I worked at a barn where they gave a sponge bath with magnesium oil to the horses after any hard workout. One horse was allergic to it and broke out in hives, but otherwise it was well tolerated. We had a huge bucket of the flakes and would mix a couple scoops in a gallon of water before applying.

There should be no worries using it on dogs that I could see, unless your dog is allergic or has any kind of skin irritation (it could sting pretty bad). They only absorb as much as they need through the skin, and its not toxic if they lick it. 

There is a difference when you buy the flakes and mix your own instead of buying the pre made ones from Ancient Minerals or Swanson's. The pre made ones have a higher level of purity and leave less residue. For me they work noticeably better. They are mined from the Zechstein seabed where the magnesium is naturally occurring combined with extremely pure water. When you mix your own the magnesium can combine and react to different chemicals in the water and become less effective.

I tried to save money and mix my own but it just didn't work as well and left residue. The flakes/powder are good for a sponge bath or soak where you rinse off afterwards though, while the pre combined ones are highly concentrated and you can spray small amounts and just leave on. They also last a lot longer than you would think, my last 8 oz bottle that I used for myself lasted over 6 months with frequent use.


----------



## llombardo

Pretzels said:


> I love magnesium oil! Use it on myself all the time and my horse occasionally. I worked at a barn where they gave a sponge bath with magnesium oil to the horses after any hard workout. One horse was allergic to it and broke out in hives, but otherwise it was well tolerated. We had a huge bucket of the flakes and would mix a couple scoops in a gallon of water before applying.
> 
> There should be no worries using it on dogs that I could see, unless your dog is allergic or has any kind of skin irritation (it could sting pretty bad). They only absorb as much as they need through the skin, and its not toxic if they lick it.
> 
> There is a difference when you buy the flakes and mix your own instead of buying the pre made ones from Ancient Minerals or Swanson's. The pre made ones have a higher level of purity and leave less residue. For me they work noticeably better. They are mined from the Zechstein seabed where the magnesium is naturally occurring combined with extremely pure water. When you mix your own the magnesium can combine and react to different chemicals in the water and become less effective.
> 
> I tried to save money and mix my own but it just didn't work as well and left residue. The flakes/powder are good for a sponge bath or soak where you rinse off afterwards though, while the pre combined ones are highly concentrated and you can spray small amounts and just leave on. They also last a lot longer than you would think, my last 8 oz bottle that I used for myself lasted over 6 months with frequent use.



It's pretty specific on how to make it. Distiller water in a non aluminum pot and then put into a glass spray bottle. I'm guessing that these things all play a role in how well it can or can't work.


----------



## Juliem24

Isn't Epsom salts magnesium salt? I don't remember clearly, but we used Epsom salts for every type of ache and pain...


----------



## Lin

epson is a different magnesium, sulfate instead of chloride. Doesn't work well in the oil application, leaves a ton of residue, and isn't as easily absorbed into the body.


----------



## Juliem24

Thanks, it was used to soak sprains and strains. We also used to wrap hunter jumper legs with cloth soaked in it after competition. I suppose it works because of it's osmolarity. Works great on sprains, though.


----------



## Saphire

llombardo said:


> Its really simple to make and from what I understand less expensive then buying it already made. It really supports lots of stuff, I just don't know how to know what is to much I wish I was better at this kind of research.


The spray bottle I have is water based and I really don't like how it rubs in or doesn't rub in, just kinda bugs me. The cream I have rubs in very nicely and seems to be more effective. I'm not sure if it actually works better or the action of rubbing it in helps as its more massaging involved.

The spray has lasted a long time and the cream is new but I don't have to use much so it also should last a long time.

When Gus had a nasty cut on pad, it was deep. I soaked foot in magnesium bath twice daily and sprayed vetricyn on it, it healed up very quickly. 

Let me know how yours turns out....


----------



## onyx'girl

A friend of mine has been making magnesium spray for her family. She adopted special needs children and one had severe behavioral issues(ADHD too) diagnosed with magnesium deficiency. After treating for the magnesium deficiency there was a dramatic change in behavior.
Also my friends cholesterol level normalized after 5 months of her using the spray.
Research Uncovers Low Magnesium Is Key Link to Heart Disease -- LOS ANGELES, Jan. 31, 2013 /PRNewswire/ --


----------

